# Track replacement for Husqvarna 1650 EXLT



## Glenbo (21 d ago)

I just picked up yhis snowblower last week used, works well but noticed both tracks are badly cracked. Tried looking up replacements but comes up discontinued. part # *581533601*
From what I can tell the track is 150mm. wide, 60mm. pitch and 22 links. Any ideas or crosslinks from other manufacturers that may work? I v'e tried aftermarket too but no success.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are these surface cracks in the rubber ? If so, there is probably some type of corded material, for strength, and you are probably good to go for another 20 years.


----------

